# Trimmer Revs but Head won't spin



## leichte (Jun 21, 2011)

I have an Echo SRM-2601 Grass Trimmer. Recently, the spool head of the trimmer will not spin or even act like it wants to spin. The trimmer starts fine and the throttle trigger revs like normal but the head doesn't spin. 
Any ideas of what the problem may be? 

Thanks!


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Drive shaft connection between head and engine isn't connecting. You need to find the break. Google the model and look for an exploded parts view or similar to suss it out.


----------

